# [btrfs] strani conteggi dello spazio su disco

## cloc3

```

s939 ~ # mount|grep 4giga

/dev/loop1 on /mnt/4giga type btrfs (rw,compress=lzo)

s939 ~ # df -h /mnt/4giga/

File system     Dim. Usati Dispon. Uso% Montato su

/dev/loop3      3,8G  2,2G    597M  79% /mnt/4giga

```

vorrei capire: spazio totale su disco: 3gighiE8. spazio utilizzato 2gighiE2. differenza 600Mega   :Shocked: 

il loop appartiene al un disco virtuale di una installazione kvm.

l'output mostrato è identico a quello che posso rilevare dall'interno della vm.

dove sta lo spazio mancante?

questo è il conteggio di btrfs. se mai è possibile, mi crea ancora più confusione:

```

s939 pn2013 # btrfs filesystem df  /mnt/4giga/

Data: total=2.27GB, used=1.69GB

System, DUP: total=8.00MB, used=4.00KB

System: total=4.00MB, used=0.00

Metadata, DUP: total=753.69MB, used=248.65MB

Metadata: total=8.00MB, used=0.00

```

----------

## pierino_89

Visto che 600MB è il 5% di 3GB, la prima cosa che mi viene in mente sono i blocchi riservati.

----------

## cloc3

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> 600MB è il 5% di 3GB

 

il 20%, cioè un quinto.

in ogni caso, non mi sembra corretto che i blocchi riservati non siano inclusi nel conteggio della categoria usati.

ma anche la seconda tabella mi sembra difficile da leggere.

lì si parla addirittura di 759M di metadati, che sembra incompatibile con gli altri dati.

----------

## pierino_89

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> il 20%, cioè un quinto.
> 
> 

 

Ops... Non so più contare   :Embarassed: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> in ogni caso, non mi sembra corretto che i blocchi riservati non siano inclusi nel conteggio della categoria usati.
> 
> 

 

Io li disabilito (o perlomeno li riduco) sempre perché servono solo a tirare scema la gente. Inoltre, mi piace che df restituisca lo stesso risultato se lanciato da utente o da root.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ma anche la seconda tabella mi sembra difficile da leggere.
> 
> lì si parla addirittura di 759M di metadati, che sembra incompatibile con gli altri dati.

 

Però data:total + metadata =~3 GB, quindi mi viene da pensare che i metadati vengano sottratti dallo spazio disponibile in df.

----------

